# Slowfeed bowl/puzzles for feeding young puppy?



## Persinette (Jan 31, 2015)

I was thinking of starting my puppy off on a slowfeed blow, thoughts?

I've heard, besides preventing inhaling food, it is good mental exercise and keeps them occupied longer.

The ones I am looking at come in two sizes (linked below) small (9" across) and large (12" across). They come in different designs, but I liked the teal color for an adult and wanted something differently shaped as a puppy to switch later when he outgrows the small.

My question is: is starting with a slow feed bowl with a young puppy (like 8-10 weeks) a bad idea/not fair to them? When they are very little is is better to just give them easy access to their nutrition in a regular puppy bowl? New environment, new home, new person, and NOW I also have to work for my food? Come on mom! 


The small is 9" across:

Pet Supplies : Kyjen Outward Hound Fun Feeder Green Coral Dog Bowl, Small : Amazon.com


The adult/large:








On that same thought, when he is a bit older, I was thinking of putting a small portion of his meal into one of these, again, to keep him occupied and engaged in an activity.






Someone else on the forum once mentioned their dog got their entire's day worth of food from either: training or puzzles/toys that release food. I though that was a cool way to keep them mentally stimulated throughout the day, but again, wasn't sure about if that would be fair for a very young puppy.

Thank you!


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I wouldn't waste money on that bowl unless you have an actual problem with him eating too fast. Something like him throwing his meal back up all the time. I'm basically in the give him his food and leave him alone camp, but I spread some meals out on the lawn or in some scent pads to let them hunt for it.

I don't use those dispenser toys too much either. I find it more important to let them learn to relax and have nothing rather then make them dependent on always being occupied. Its not too tough for me to set a pretty consistent routine and they do pretty well with knowing its time to do something and its time to just relax, which is way more of the time then doing something.


----------



## BoyOhBoy!! (Apr 30, 2015)

I agree with Steve. I wouldn't buy a slow feed bowl. We have only used a slow feed bowl one time on a rescue pup that was basically starved to death when he was brought to the shelter. He was the type that basically inhaled his food because he was starved and not sure when his next meal would come. 

With a young puppy, I would use a regular bowl and occasionally feed by hand as well.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

I use slow feed bowls and smart toys with my 10 week old pup. Started as soon as I brought him home. I have a ton of them, homemade and purchased ones 

I knew that using those toys/bowls would be a big part of his adult life so why wait? Start teaching the little tyke to use his brain right off the bat. We started off with super easy ones and have already worked up to a higher difficulty.

He seems to enjoy them. He gets more excited about a meal in a toy then he does about just a plain bowl  It's cute, he runs around and pounces on it. Tries to flip the entire thing. uses his paws and his muzzle. He tires himself out getting a full belly then he zonks out. 

I have this one for him: 



Earlier today I took a sheet of news paper and slit some holes for the 'blades of grass' to slip through. I tossed a handful of food and freeze dried green tripe on the mat then put the newspaper cover on top. He had a blast ripping up the paper and nosing around for his snack. 

I don't feed every meal out of them, but I wouldn't be surprised if that is in our future. Right now it's usually just his dinner. Breakfast is in a bowl, lunch is hand fed as training treats and dinner is a toy meal. 

I have always done a bunch of smart toys, and stuff with my dogs. I've never had a problem of them not knowing when to settle and what not. I think it depends on the dog. When my senior was younger there was no living with him unless he had -something- to do. That dog ate all his meals out of toys. He was just one of those dogs that had to work. Now that he is an old man we use them too keep his mind active. He always liked his wobbler (which is a lot like the last one you posted) now his favorite is a homemade snuffle mat. He does his hunting then settles down on top of it for a nap.


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

I got one as a present from my friends, I used it once just for laughs


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Sierra Trading Post had slow feeders on sale a while back. (Sign up for their deal flyer and you get additional % off -- which would be a great bargain except I spend too much money on great bargains.) I got one for my inhaler. Before that I was funneling the food into a puzzle ball. The buster cube was hard to open & close - and I cheated in not closing it completely so inhaler took care of that. The puzzle ball works OK without the plug (I didn't cheat but I screwed up and didn't fasten it securely enough...) Slow feeder is easier on the human hands.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

You can slow-feed any dog without buying one of those contraptions.

A regular no-spill bowl can simply be flipped over -- put the food in the ring part underneath the bowl:
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Ethical-16-Ounce-No-Tip-Stainless-Dish/dp/B0002AS514/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1438622428&sr=8-3&keywords=no+spill+dog+bowl+stainless[/ame]

I fed a dog who otherwise hoovered his food like this for years. It slowed him down very effectively.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

There is another train of thought on the subject of dogs gulping down their food, and that theory is that it's completely normal and how wolves eat in the wild. So there is no need to slow them down


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Stosh said:


> There is another train of thought on the subject of dogs gulping down their food, and that theory is that it's completely normal and how wolves eat in the wild. So there is no need to slow them down


What I wonder is if the proponents of the theory are veterinarians. Or canine nutritionists. Have they spent years in the field, researching canine health? Are they published in reputable science journals? At the very least are they able to cite studies done by experts to support their theories? Or are they just 'arm chair experts'?

Every vet I have ever had as advised against allowing dogs to eat rapidly. Every study on bloat I have read has indicated rapid eating as a risk factor for GDV. Considering GSDs are all ready a high risk breed when it comes to bloat, I am all about doing what I can to reduce the risks and at the top of the list for that is ensuring that the meal is not gulped down. 

Heck. Even wolves have been known to get (and die) from bloat.


----------

